# "Required proxy user is missing" makeinstall



## nerdsite (Jun 29, 2015)

For installing world (FreeBSD  10.1-RELEASE-p13), I get:

`make installworld`

```
ERROR: Required proxy user is missing, see /usr/src/UPDATING.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


I've `mergemaster -p` (have unbound). I also have proxy user/group in there too:

User:

```
unbound:*:59:59::0:0:Unbound DNS Resolver:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
proxy:*:62:62::0:0:Packet Filter pseudo-user:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```

Group:

```
unbound:*:59:
proxy:*:62:
```

I've installed Unbound (ports & package).

I'm not sure what else to try. Kernel installs fine. I have previously upgrade from 8.4. What else can I try?

Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 29, 2015)

Make sure it is /etc/master.passwd as well.  If so try `vipw` and :wq.  This will force an update of the password database in /etc/pwd.db and /etc/spwd.db.


----------



## nerdsite (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks!!! I would never have figured that one out and would probably have been really confused why it suddenly started working again. It installs now.


----------

